# Thank you, Goobye and Good Luck <3



## babymurphy

.


----------



## kezza2012

Congratulations!


----------



## Mbrink

babymurphy said:


> to all of you beautiful ladies.... my presence hasnt been huge on recent threads but when ive posed questions or posted you have all been fantastic.
> 
> Today I have got a :BFP: :headspin: :yipee: :rofl: :happydance: :haha: after only 3 months of trying. I feel truly blessed.
> 
> I want to wish you all the best of luck...... and to give some of you some hope, I suffer with PCOS and Hypothyroidism and I MC already this year at 12 weeks.
> 
> I pray that this time ive got a sticky bean and we'll have a happy healthy bundle in April nex year.
> 
> Truckloads of baby dust to you girls........ :dust: :dust: :dust:

CONGRATULATIONS!! So excited for you and your new miracle! If you don't mind me asking, could you share your symptoms/dpo?


----------



## Parabellum

congrats gl and i also hope its a sticky for you:D


----------



## s_love

Awesome news! Congrats! Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months for you!


----------



## nic18

congrats! hope this is a sticky bean for you :)!


----------



## suffolksazzle

Aww yay congrats!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats and H&H 9 months!! There's not necessarily a need to say goodbye though! You can certainly stop by the TTC threads and update on how you're doing. How many dpo were you when you got the BFP?


----------



## TanksCookies

Congratulations!!!!! A very happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## babymurphy

Thank you all ladies! My AF was 4 days late when we tested.... I wasn't tracking ovulation or anything.... just letting nature take its course! I didnt have as many symptoms this time.... just more frequent urination, increased discharge and slightly tender boobs with reeeally sensitive nipples!

I will of course pop back and let you all know how we're doing! :) take care all of you and good luck! xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

:happydance::happydance: :bfp::happydance::happydance:

SOOOOO happy for you babymurphy I remember you from when i was TTC in July too!!!! 

H&H 9 months what amazing news!!! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

There's BFP announcement forum for this kind of post. 

Reported.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

congratulations!1 :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Wow. I don't know that reporting this thread is really necessary. We're glad to see BFPs from the ladies in the TTC#1 area here and not all of us always get to the BFP announcement area. 

Congrats again babymurphy!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Congrats to you babymurphy! H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## babymurphy

To everyone that had the heart to congratulate me I thank u very much. To those offended by my post perhaps you should re-read my original post. I didn't post just to gloat that I had a bfp but to offer hope to people that may suffer with pcos and are struggling to conceive. To let them know it is possible if they just stick with it. I'm a shocked and saddened by ur attitude tbh I never meant to upset anyone.


----------



## 4magpies

"after only 3 months of trying" and laughing smilies I find the original post a bit insensitive. 

Like I said there is a specific forum for BFP announcements and success stories. 

Time and a place comes to mind.


----------



## babymurphy

Yes after only 3 months of trying..... Please also note 'I feel truly blessed' was said just after. I appreciate how hard it is for some people to conceive and i never ever anticipated that it would happen so quickly for me. I've seen plenty of bfp announcements within this forum and there are people in here that have shared my experience with me and I wanted to share my good news with them as I don't think they'd regularly check the announcement forum. Also I tell in my OP how I miscarried at 12 weeks in march... You don't know the history behind that and how long I was ttc. I know the pain of wanting something so badly and feeling like you'll never have it. If I offended you, I apologise and I wish u all the luck on your journey ttc. But I'd also like you to know you've thoroughly upset me. I've never had a bad experience on this site.... Until now.


----------



## 4magpies

You also don't know my history or anyone else's. 

Still don't think this should be posted in here there is even a sticky at the top of the forum about this kind of thing.


----------



## babymurphy

I have never said I know your history and its quite frankly none of my business. But you don't know mine so how you can assume I'm being 'insensitive' I do not know. There are plenty of ladies on this thread that have congratulated me and you nor I know any of their history? for all we know they could have been ttc for 10 years.... What does that tell you about your reaction? I didn't know about the announcement forum. That is honest. So I (again) apologise for my ignorance. If my post upset you so, may I suggest you stop returning to it. I've been nothing but pleasant so far but you have really rather upset me now.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey I'm not being harsh just pointing out your mistake. 

Hopefully this post gets moved. 

Apology accepted. Just think a little before acting from now on. Especially on such sensitive subjects. 

And to be honest quite a lot of people thought it. Just don't dare say it.


----------



## babymurphy

I've removed my OP and now will remove myself from this entire forum. This isn't what I came here to experience. 

Thank you everyone else. Its a shame one member has manged to ruin this experience for me and I no longer feel ok to post on here. If anyone wants to keep in touch pm me and we'll swap emails before I remove my account. <3 xx


----------



## Natthewife

Congrats and don't leave!! :( there's a wealth of support and info on here for you :) I've been trying 3 years and took no offence, nice to see some1 has been able to move on! Have an amazing pregnancy :) x


----------



## kerrbear7183

babymurphy said:


> I've removed my OP and now will remove myself from this entire forum. This isn't what I came here to experience.
> 
> Thank you everyone else. Its a shame one member has manged to ruin this experience for me and I no longer feel ok to post on here. If anyone wants to keep in touch pm me and we'll swap emails before I remove my account. <3 xx

Don't go! Don't let someone get you down for such a trivial complaint. You have every right to post here and on any other area of the forums you want. If people don't like your posts it is simple to unsubscribe. These forums are about support. We're not here to tear each other down and it's unfortunate that you feel the way you do. Please don't let one person's insensitivity cause you to delete your account. Unless ladies here share their full stories, no one has any idea what kind of history they have or what they have gone through with TTC. I think it's wonderful you got pregnant in as little as 3 cycles and haven't had to wait. I feel bad for women who have been trying for years, but that doesn't make me any less happy that you got your BFP. I wonder how others would feel if they announced their BFPs and someone attacked them for it. Just try to relax and be the bigger person by staying here. :hugs:

Unsubscribing from a thread is one click away for anyone who is upset by the posts here.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Babymurphy congrats! Don't let people upset you. I can see from your post (quoted by someone else) you just meant to give hope. Even if I was still TTC I wouldn't be offended by this. Sorry for your previous mc :hugs2: Don't let it put you off BnB x


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats and ty for the hope, i know some of us takes longer then others, and with having pcos u are giving alot more hope to those that have the same issue. I can understand if u had no health issues and just posted that u got ur BFP but u didn't, u were actually trying to give us all hope in this struggling road that ttc is. Congratz again and fx for a sticky bean


----------



## babymurphy

Ladies thank you so much! I was really starting to think I'd done something wrong and that was never my intention! Now I'm less tired and emotional and thanks to your lovely messages Im not going to leave B&B. This forum has been fantastic and I know that I can pose any question on here and most of the ladies are so helpful. I feel so touched by your messages, they really do mean a lot! I wish all of you the best of luck in your journeys TTC and I hope we can all stay in touch and share our stories! Thanks again <3

Babymurphy xxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I don't know what your OP said. But let me tell you that I have been on here for over 4 years and there can be some really insensitive people on here. But there are a heck of a lot more understanding people on here too. Me personally, I was TTC for 4 years after a tubal reversal. I knew I was going to be one of those people who get pregnant within the first 6 months! Yeah right! We had 5 miscarriages and I had given up. I would come on here and see people who get their :bfp: on the first month of trying. I would get upset. But not for them, but for me! I wouldn't dare say anything to them about me being jealous because I really was happy for them, but sad because it wasn't me. But then we had our sticky :bfp: and i was over the moon! If I had someone come on here and shoot me down for being excited about that, I would be hurt too. We come on here to talk about our experience in TTC, parenting, pregnancy, loss, and struggles. IT IS FOR SUPPORT, not JUDGING!!!!! 
So with that, like I said, I don't know what your OP said, but I say I am sorry for your loss, but I say CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy!!!!! :hugs: AND DON'T LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

And I didn't see any reason for this post to get "reported". It's an announcement area!!!!!!!!!!!! You were announcing your pregnancy....... hello???? Like I said before, don't let someone beat you down about celebrating...... if you are concerned or question if your post is ok, message a MOD and they can help you. I would also talk to them anyway about this thread and get their opinion. Good luck and CONGRATS again!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

jonnanne3 said:


> And I didn't see any reason for this post to get "reported". It's an announcement area!!!!!!!!!!!! You were announcing your pregnancy....... hello???? Like I said before, don't let someone beat you down about celebrating...... if you are concerned or question if your post is ok, message a MOD and they can help you. I would also talk to them anyway about this thread and get their opinion. Good luck and CONGRATS again!!!!!!!!

Think you will find this was originally posted in TTC#1 and is now in the correct forum thanks to the admin team doing there job properly. The reporting button does work.


----------



## Mummy2B21

congratulations sweet x


----------



## jonnanne3

4magpies said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> And I didn't see any reason for this post to get "reported". It's an announcement area!!!!!!!!!!!! You were announcing your pregnancy....... hello???? Like I said before, don't let someone beat you down about celebrating...... if you are concerned or question if your post is ok, message a MOD and they can help you. I would also talk to them anyway about this thread and get their opinion. Good luck and CONGRATS again!!!!!!!!
> 
> Think you will find this was originally posted in TTC#1 and is now in the correct forum thanks to the admin team doing there job properly. The reporting button does work.Click to expand...

Well I understand that it may have been in a "wrong" section, but I think it turned a little mean. If she put in in the wrong section, then maybe you should have pm'd her instead of making her feel bad for announcing her pregnancy? She probably has friends and supporters in that area that she wanted to announce. But it's neither here nor there.... it was "moved" to the "correct forum" as you put it. 
I guess I thought the "report" button was for inappropriate material. :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

Mean? I only pointed out her mistake, and now I'm getting jumped on and told how to feel and behave because of someone's insensitivity. 

Childish behaviour. 

And as someone who was LTTTC you should know how it feels when someone rubs pregnancy in your face especially with horrible laughing smilies. 

LTTTCers have been victimised so much recently on this website. It is not my fault OP threw her toys put of her pram.


----------



## jonnanne3

4magpies said:


> Mean? I only pointed out her mistake, and now I'm getting jumped on and told how to feel and behave because of someone's insensitivity.
> 
> Childish behaviour.
> 
> And as someone who was LTTTC you should know how it feels when someone rubs pregnancy in your face especially with horrible laughing smilies.
> 
> LTTTCers have been victimised so much recently on this website. It is not my fault OP threw her toys put of her pram.

If you read my original post, I stated that when someone got pregnant so soon after starting, it hurt my feelings, but not to the point of going to the admin to "report" them for posting in the wrong section! I was/am happy for the women who don't have to go through the struggles of LTTTC. I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Did I wish it was me at times, ABSOLUTELY! But I was happy for them and sad it wasn't me. I don't see how someone announcing their pregnancy in a TTC forum as rubbing it in your face. Isn't that the whole point of TTC? And also the point of coming to a forum is for support from others who are having the same issues and concerns as yourself. You are looking for support, not ridicule, for acheiving what you are looking to acheive? 
I see someone here who was announcing their pregnancy and obviously was excited about it, especially after a loss and then their excitement was shot down by someone because she posted it in the "wrong" section. She was/is ready to leave because she was made to feel bad for announcing it at all. That's how I am taking it. I just think it could have been handled totally different.


----------



## 4magpies

There are stickies in the TTC sections not to post pregnancy announcements. It's the forum rules. 

It wouldn't be a rule without reason.

I've had losses. I still wouldn't be so insensitive to announce my pregnancy in a TTC section. 

And maybe your infertility was a bit different as I'm guessing you had your tubes tied by choice? My infertility was forced upon me, not a choice. So maybe you didn't hurt as hard.


----------



## babymurphy

joanne3 thank you for understanding! 

I never meant to hurt anybodys feelings, I totally empathise with anyone who is LTTTC. 

4magpies - If my behaviour was childish it doesnt say much for yours. You could have a) reported this post and left your initial 'there is a forum for posts like this' out of it and avoided the whole situation b) private messaged me instead of making me out to look inconsiderate and selfish c) not looked at my thread in the first place..... and continuing to look at it now and be nasty even though it is in the CORRECT place now?? Then it cant have been so offensive surely? 

Im hurt that you think im 'rubbing it in your face' - I've explained this was never my intention and that I honestly didnt know about the annoucement area. Ive even wished you the best of luck ttc yet you are STILL continuing this nonsense? 

I will not leave this forum. There are more supportive ladies than not, and this is clear from this thread alone.....


----------



## babymurphy

4magpies - How can you possibly compare how much infertility hurts someone else to yourself? what a heartless thing to say


----------



## 4magpies

Because having no children and having infertility forced upon you is very different to choosing to have your tubes tied and that your family is complete then changing your mind!!


----------



## 4magpies

And I'm sorry but are you saying I shouldn't open any threads in the TTC just incase it turns out to be a pregnancy announcement?! Yeah right.


----------



## jonnanne3

4magpies said:


> There are stickies in the TTC sections not to post pregnancy announcements. It's the forum rules.
> 
> It wouldn't be a rule without reason.
> 
> I've had losses. I still wouldn't be so insensitive to announce my pregnancy in a TTC section.
> 
> And maybe your infertility was a bit different as I'm guessing you had your tubes tied by choice? My infertility was forced upon me, not a choice. So maybe you didn't hurt as hard.

Really? I think that was a bit uncalled for! Infertility is infertility!!!!! PERIOD! Yes I chose to have my tube tied and untied. I struggled for 4 years and had 5 losses. Just because I "chose" to have my tubes tied years before, doesn't mean that I hurt any differently than someone who has struggled without children! I just came in here looking around and showing my support (as that is what you are supposed to do in here) and I see someone who is hurt because she got pregnant relativey soon after ttc. I spoke up because I felt like she was going to leave because of doing something "wrong". I don't think someone should leave for the reasons that she was going to leave. Then you have to get all "my infertility is worse than yours" kind of thing. Let me tell you that you are wrong there! I have met so many women on here in the 4 years I have been here. All of them struggling from no being able to have children to women having to bury their precious angels to women getting pregnant right off the bat! Not one of them has EVER passed judgement on anyone else for their struggles in TTC. Not one of them has ever been unsupportive of the other for getting pregnant. Does it hurt when someone else gets pregnant and you don't, absolutely! But we wouldn't dare say that their struggles or accomplishments are any less than the others! I take great offense to your statement there!


----------



## babymurphy

Do you know the reason behind that decision?? No!!!! I'm stunned by your attitude I really am!


----------



## booflebump

Oh for goodness sake.

Yes, there are rules. Yes, they are clearly stated within stickies in the areas that they apply. But very few people blatantly ignore those rules and post regardless of them to upset people. And that certainly wasn't the case with this OP - it was a genuine mistake.

The report button is there for a reason - rather than stating rules or giving someone a hard time over an error - use it, and then allow the administration team the opportunity to move a thread to the correct area. 

OP - please feel free to start a new thread within this forum for your BFP announcement


----------

